# Other sports



## Kittykins (29 July 2012)

Just watching the Canoe Slalom whilst the dressage is on lunch. It's pretty entertaining - I'd love to have a go! Never heard of it before today. 

Also watched a fair amount of the archery this morning as my sister's boyfriend has represented Britain at archery in the past, although on a different type of bow, so they're watching it live later in the week. 

Had a look at the judo yesterday but don't understand it at all! 

What's everyone else watching?


----------



## Lami (29 July 2012)

I've just got in from watching the womens cycling. They passed through my local park. We went out and saw the mens cycling yesterday and got a really good view of team gb. Going again wednesday to watch the time trial, then back home to watch the ending on tv.

On tv i'm watching the dressage but also anything!! Olympics are one time were i'll happily watch any sport! Watched badminton this morning.


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Currently watching cycling (womens road race) although I've just had a short break to get supplies from tesco xx


----------



## Lami (29 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			Currently watching cycling (womens road race) although I've just had a short break to get supplies from tesco xx
		
Click to expand...


Silver! Good race and a medal at last!!


----------

